

Why Most Unit Testing Is Waste [pdf] - hartator
http://www.docdroid.net/file/view/u1ud/why-most-unit-testing-is-waste.pdf

======
dalke
The primary link for this should be to [http://www.rbcs-us.com/documents/Why-
Most-Unit-Testing-is-Wa...](http://www.rbcs-us.com/documents/Why-Most-Unit-
Testing-is-Waste.pdf) . Coplien write a follow-up at [http://www.rbcs-
us.com/documents/Segue.pdf](http://www.rbcs-us.com/documents/Segue.pdf) .
Links to those, and more by the author are at [http://www.rbcs-
us.com/software-testing-resources/articles](http://www.rbcs-us.com/software-
testing-resources/articles) .

There was also a long discussion about the original posting, almost exactly a
year ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353767)
, with few hundred comments.

